# scammers are at it again.....



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

We have been trying to get our daughter a little dog for inside. I saw an ad on gumtree for the cutest little toy poodles in Sydney. This is the rezponse i got from one ad:

*Thanks for your mail response in regard of my puppies and i'm very
sorry for the late reply i was very busy at work. these are 2 male and
2 female puppies ,Before we proceed these puppies are well socialized
with kids and pets like cats, Very friendly with people, They love to
play with their toys, And they have an outstanding temperament, These
puppies represents the highest standard of pure breed
puppies..........They very Intelligent and Compactly built, Registered
,Pedigree, Health Guarantee Certificate of Veterinary Inspection
,Micro-Chipped (in case ever lost or stolen) Current on all
vaccinations, Wormed ,puppies Packet (Toys, Vaccination schedule and
history, Crate Training info.., Potty Training info.) Already diaper
Trained Travel Crate with delivery; they will be coming with health
certificate, AKC registration papers also simple to learn... they are
12 weeks old
To begin I will start asking you some questions But I am very sorry is
because I am looking for a lovely person who can take very good care
of my puppies...PS. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME WITH MY EMAIL ADDRESS ON (
[email protected] )
-Are you a breeder?
-Do you have kids?
If Not then do you have some one that will always play with Him/her?
 Have you ever raised (Owned) a puppy before?
 Do you Own Other Pets?
 How is your Working Schedule?
 Are you getting him/her for your Self or for Someone Else?
 Do you own a house if so Do you have something like a playground
(Back Yard) where you can take these puppies to play on?
 If not then is there somewhere like an A Park near Your Home Where
You can take Him/her On Short Walks? Do you have Any Pictures you can
send to me so I can see she will be going to a loving home?
 Do you want to breed Him/her?
 How soon do you want Him/her or both?
 -Are you sure that you are going to take care of any of my babies?
 -Gift me a Brief Description about your Environ -Do you have a vet doctor?
 -Were exactly are you located?
-Can I have your phone number to reach you?

As you have already seen in the ad, I
 Am giving out them for sale since they were owned and taken care
of by my late wife whom I lost to a drunk driver couple of weeks ago.
As a result also My name is Mr.Felix Cameroon, I'm 39 years old and
I'm a police by profession i have relocated in Perth and my address is
13 Levine Ct, Thornlie WA 6108 due the mobile nature of my job and
right now I can't take proper care of the puppies which was a sole
responsibility of my late wife. They really do remind me of her sad
memories all the time I look at them and hurt deeply. So, my greatest
desire is to find someone who can properly take care of the puppies
and if you can, I can arrange for delivery if you cannot come right up
here for the pick. Delivery is sure will be moderate since we spent
just too little bringing the puppies up here. I’m given each of them
$250 including shipping If this is OK by you; let me how soon you will
need these puppies at you home? So let me know what sex you will love
to have as a family companion’s that I can send you the pictures. Do
let me know if all is fine...PS. PLEASE GET BACK TO ME WITH MY EMAIL
ADDRESS ON ( [email protected] )
 Thanks for understanding_
Best Regards
Mr.Felix Cameroon

*oh yeah, for sure mate, ill hand over money to someone in perth when the ad said they were in sydney, noit to mention the general dodginess of the ad.


----------



## samiam (Jun 8, 2012)

As a result my name is Felix Cameroon.
I am a police.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL I like this line; * So let me know what sex you will love to have as a family companion’s *:lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

lol. as if i would trust a copper anymore than your average jo blog.... and if your wife just died (i replied to this add a week ago) as if you would be thinking about posting stuff for sale....


----------



## samiam (Jun 8, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> LOL I like this line; * So let me know what sex you will love to have as a family companion’s *:lol:



That's gold too...


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 8, 2012)

We recently had a similar issue. We wanted a pair of huskies and saw some online. They were meant to be in South Melbourne, but when I said I will only pay cash on pick up, they said they moved to Darwin and need to pay $500 for delivery. What a Joke! 
I'm now only dealing with recommended breeders!


----------



## rvcasa (Jun 8, 2012)

Funny enough a few months ago I was in a similar position, looking for a puppy and an ad (also from WA, Perth I think) said something similar, much, much shorter but said exactly the same about the new born puppies being already toilet trained - A few DAYS old pups!!!

As if! Our last dog was almost 12 months old when he became toilet trained! 

This people think we're all idiots?

- Another one, he asked to be paid via PayPal, but then wanted the transport, (some $250-$300) to be sent via Western Union, as his transport company would not take bookings until this fee was paid upfront!

We're talking about a 14 hour journey for a puppy, also from Perth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAY (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't laugh...some people actually fall for this rubbish...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

FAY said:


> Don't laugh...some people actually fall for this rubbish...



I nearly got done years ago when we first started thinking about a small dog for Tilly. In hindsight it was to good to be true, untik she started saying she thought sydney america....



Waterrat said:


> LOL I like this line; * So let me know what sex you will love to have as a family companion’s *:lol:




LOL. There are just so many things said in there that are wrong.... But as fay said some poor people are actually gullible enough to fall for this crud, part of me thinks sucko to them if they are that silly, but then i think of the grandmas that are scammed out of their pension and it makes me sick....


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick i want his details here is my cash


----------



## Rissi (Jun 8, 2012)

lol at compactly built...how handy


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

now if only someone on here had maltese/****zu or chihuahua pups that they dont want to scam me with, i would be a happy mummy....


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 8, 2012)

"*Am giving out them for sale since they were owned and taken care
of by my late wife whom I lost to a drunk driver couple of weeks ago.
As a result also My name is Mr.Felix Cameroon, I'm 39 years old and
I'm a police by profession i have relocated in Perth and my address is
13 Levine Ct, Thornlie WA 6108"

*LOL
as a result of my wife dying....this is my name
From her grave she also forced me into becoming a police officer, sucking at English, and moving too Perth.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 8, 2012)

On a side note be very careful where you buy puppies from make sure you get one from a registered breeder as there are heaps of puppy farms in australia selling dogs with no real thought to genetic defects and living conditions .
And make sure you can see both parents as some times they use a residential address as a front and make all sorts of excuses as to where the parents of your puppy are.
I hope i can do this but i suggest a website called "dogsonline" they have done most of the hard work for you by venting who can advertise on there but still be care full .
And remember when buying a pedigree dog cheaper is not necessarily better , there is no point spending less money on the initial price when the vet bills on an inferior animal will make up the difference in the first year. 
Or even better adopt a dog from a rescue organization which has already been vet checked and temperament checked .
my 5 cents.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

i would adopt, but as i want this to be my daughters (nearly 3 yr old) pup, im hesitant, as they mostly have older dogs and i want a pup for her so that i dont end up with a dog set in its ways, that has bad habits that are already formed... i think dogsonline is a horrible site to read as i cant seem to figure out how to get only my state!



vampstorso said:


> "*Am giving out them for sale since they were owned and taken care
> of by my late wife whom I lost to a drunk driver couple of weeks ago.
> As a result also My name is Mr.Felix Cameroon, I'm 39 years old and
> I'm a police by profession i have relocated in Perth and my address is
> ...




lol, missed that bit.


----------



## longqi (Jun 8, 2012)

Any doubts at all simply say
How wonderful, my brother is also in the WA/NSW etc Police and will visit you to check the puppies and pay for them
Please send your phone number so he can call you
TY so much


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

lmao longqi...


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 8, 2012)

rescue organisations all the way =] 

one in four animals surrenders is a pedigree anyway... 

give a dog a second chance rather then support breeding when thousands of healthy dogs are being euthanized from a lack of homes =[

they do have heaps of puppies as well. People surrender whole litters of puppies...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

as i said im more than willing to look at rescue pups but atm they all seem to be large breeds, or strange crosses. and im sorry if this offends, but i want something that i can stand to look at when its an adult, not just something thats cute when its little, and grows into an ugly thing. 

i bought a "bull terrier x" from a rescue group years ago, and she was deadset the strangest looking dog ive ever had... if there was any bully in her id learn how to kiss my own butt, lol...

either way as i see it i will be giving a dog a good home that it can grow old in.


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 8, 2012)

ive got 2 gorgeous rescue dogs. A pure bred sheltie and a kelpie cross, both attractive extremely well mannered dogs. 

there are other small rescue groups out there if your just looking at the RSPCA? You can also give your name at a lot of them and they will contact you when a puppy of your specifications is surrendered =]


----------



## Red_LaCN (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are standard questions from any breeder,but the locations dont match. Dogsonline i have heard bad things about,however there is a site where people can put you in touch with rescued dogs or one of their own from litters - Australian Dog Forum


----------



## rvcasa (Jun 8, 2012)

Years ago, I bought a Dalmatian from RSPCA in Sydney and I had to take it back before it would either attack me viciously or kill my other dog!

You just don't know where these dogs come from or how they've been treated/scared!

More recently, as I didn't remembered the lesson learnt, I went back to RSPCA to adopt another Dalmatian for my son and they tried to convinced me that a white Great Dane was a Dalmatian X, "for only $550" !! - Ouch!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 8, 2012)

Dogsonline-puppy listings-choose your breed-restrict search too-(pick your state)


----------



## bk201 (Jun 8, 2012)

We should all make enquiries with this guy, he would think he is in massive cash but then realise we are all messing with him and then he has less time to scam people.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a friend who is a Nigerian princess and she will pick them up for me as soon as I give her my banking numbers ;]


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> Those are standard questions from any breeder,but the locations dont match. Dogsonline i have heard bad things about,however there is a site where people can put you in touch with rescued dogs or one of their own from litters - Australian Dog Forum




thanks hun...

on a whole i dont see how dogsonline can be checking that people arent puppy farming.



Frozenmouse said:


> Dogsonline-puppy listings-choose your breed-restrict search too-(pick your state)




thanks.


----------



## Ziggy (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm trying to sell my car (which I did today, yayy!) but this is what you get when you advertise on Gumtree... 

Thanks for the swift response,please advice on the present condition of the vehicle with the service history as well, am buying this as a surprise gift for my dad for his birthday so i wont let him know, until it been delivered to him.But due to the nature of my job and location...i will not be able to come for inspection,am a very busy type as i work long hours everyday off shore oil rig department,i have gone through your advertisement and i am satisfied with it., i am sure he will be more than happy with it.I can only pay with PayPal here, i will need you to give me your PayPal email address so i can make the payments asap and please if you don't have PayPal account yet, it is very easy to set up, go to paypal and get it set up , after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to put the money through. note well: Pick up agent will come for the pick up as soon as i have made the payments, i would have loved to talk to you on phone but I work mainly offshore, our phone is down on the rig right now due to bad weather, we can only communicate with our base for now.


Stuart

And another one sent in the same day:

Hi mate,thanks for the reply.I have read the ad and it's okay by me.My work does not permit me to come for the inspection (very busy and currently out of town).Would have loved to call but our base right now is bad so we can get along via e-mail. I will be paying you through PayPal,please get back to me with your PayPal email ID so i can proceed with the payment immediately and if you don't have one it's very easy to set up visit paypal

Notelease provide your address in your reply so that my shipping agent can locate you when coming for the pick up.

Thanks


They're nearly identical! hahahaha

Oops sorry for the links mods, didnt realise! :/


----------



## CameronWright (Jun 8, 2012)

same thing happened to me but i was selling something.. dont quiet understand how that the scam would work but it definitely was..


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 8, 2012)

try this website dodgiesonline-puppyforum :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

stephb said:


> I'm trying to sell my car (which I did today, yayy!) but this is what you get when you advertise on Gumtree...
> 
> Thanks for the swift response,please advice on the present condition of the vehicle with the service history as well, am buying this as a surprise gift for my dad for his birthday so i wont let him know, until it been delivered to him.But due to the nature of my job and location...i will not be able to come for inspection,am a very busy type as i work long hours everyday off shore oil rig department,i have gone through your advertisement and i am satisfied with it., i am sure he will be more than happy with it.I can only pay with PayPal here, i will need you to give me your PayPal email address so i can make the payments asap and please if you don't have PayPal account yet, it is very easy to set up, go to paypal and get it set up , after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to put the money through. note well: Pick up agent will come for the pick up as soon as i have made the payments, i would have loved to talk to you on phone but I work mainly offshore, our phone is down on the rig right now due to bad weather, we can only communicate with our base for now.
> 
> ...




IS THAT CARSONLINE? my friend had the same sort of response... "I WORK ON AN OIL RIG OR IM IN THE NAVY" etc.... 

I dont know how these scams work but I figure it must be more indentity theft then actual financial theft???


----------



## Ziggy (Jun 8, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> IS THAT CARSONLINE? my friend had the same sort of response... "I WORK ON AN OIL RIG OR IM IN THE NAVY" etc....
> 
> I dont know how these scams work but I figure it must be more indentity theft then actual financial theft???



I was told they use a stolen credit card to deposit the money in your bank, then a couple of days/weeks later you have the federal police knocking on your door asking why you have that money. At the end of the day, you're left with no money and no product! :/


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

oh ok, that would make sense...


----------



## Robo1 (Jun 8, 2012)

There are a few different ways this can work, but its what's known as an Overpayment Scam. They will either pay too much money into your paypal account and then invent an excuse for an overpayment, or organise to overpay you so that you can pass their money onto a 'third party' that their situation prevents them from doing. They will then ask you to refund/forward the excess amount via a transfer (such as a Western Union money transfer). They are hoping you do this before the paypal payment fails to clear. Have a read of this.

They can also email you a fake paypal receipt for the purchase price and overpayment which contains a phishing "paypal" link (to get access to your paypal account).


----------



## Bel03 (Jun 9, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> IS THAT CARSONLINE? my friend had the same sort of response... "I WORK ON AN OIL RIG OR IM IN THE NAVY" etc....
> 
> I dont know how these scams work but I figure it must be more indentity theft then actual financial theft???



From what i have been told, the scam is that they do pay for the car/boat etc, via paypal, they then arrange to have the car picked up, then open a dispute with paypal & paypal legally have to return the money (unless sold on ebay) So at the end of it all they get your car/boat or whatever for nothing. We just recently sold a car on gumtree & i am telling you i had AT LEAST 200 of these 'requests' all the same, all working on oil rigs or similar. They also target many other sites, its important to include in the add that you wont except paypal payments, & then although you still get a few who try, they are not as bad if they know the chances are slim.
I guess there are many ways they could make this scam work in their favor though.

As for looking for a puppy.......i wish u were closer!! This is our little boy (our dog is the father & this was our pick, we got him today) He will stay with us for the next few weeks, then we will rehome him


----------



## Specks (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor fella has come on hard times, is illiterate and needs to sell dogs and is slighty confused as to where he is so you decide to call him a scammer
Shame on you all


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 9, 2012)

Yayayayayayay! Found my little princess a little maltese x ****zu pup.... I think those that if it was advertised as a "designer dog" it would be called a Maltishit....



Bel711 said:


> As for looking for a puppy.......i wish u were closer!! This is our little boy (our dog is the father & this was our pick, we got him today) He will stay with us for the next few weeks, then we will rehome him
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh he is so cute bel. what is he?


----------



## Bel03 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thats exactly what he is!! A Maltese x Shi Tzu!! They are so adorable, i hope Tilly enjoys her new addition!! 

The kids have nicknamed ours 'Po' (kung fu panda)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2012)

i though so!!!!!!!!!!

heres rosie.


----------



## Ally04 (Jun 10, 2012)

Aww Rosie is the cutest.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rosie is adorable!!!

As much as I love our cat, he is super antisocial, and I cant wait until a point in the future (may he live a long and happy life) where I can have a dog, and birds, and sugar gliders, and,.... well I'll just stop there hahahahaha....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks guys. cant wait to pick her up. I dont know what henry puss is going to think of an inside dog, hes not too fussed on the out door guys....


----------



## Bel03 (Jun 10, 2012)

She looks just like my boy Bruce!! Tilly will love her!!


----------



## kisskim (Jun 10, 2012)

so true, i also have danes in fact i am sitting here with my old girl as i write, it is nearly time for her to depart, we have had a wonderful 9 yrs together, i will miss her, and i will love her daughter as i have her.  THERE IS NOTHING LIKE A DANE!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow I'm so surprised that Perth is a suburb in Nigeria


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 23, 2012)

stephb said:


> I'm trying to sell my car (which I did today, yayy!) but this is what you get when you advertise on Gumtree...
> ...am a very busy type as i work long hours everyday off shore *oil rig department*,i have gone through your advertisement and i am satisfied with it., i am sure he will be more than happy with it. *I can only pay with PayPal* here, i will need you to *give me your PayPal email address* so i can make the payments asap and please if you don't have PayPal account yet, it is very easy to set up, go to paypal and get it set up , after you have set it up i will only need the e-mail address you use for registration with PayPal so as to put the money through. note well: *Pick up agent will come for the pick up* as soon as i have made the payments, i would have loved to talk to you on phone but I work mainly offshore, our *phone is down* on the rig right now due to bad weather, we can only communicate with our base for now...




OMG, this is exactly the same words on the email he sent me when 'buiyng' my Vespa!!!!

Every single word, note the strategy: *oil rig*, *phone down*, *Paypal payment* etc. etc.

He just copies and pastes his text, word by word – lazy bastard... ah, ah, luckily his that dumb!


----------



## jonez (Jul 23, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> On a side note be very careful where you buy puppies from make sure you get one from a registered breeder as there are heaps of puppy farms in australia selling dogs with no real thought to genetic defects and living conditions .
> And make sure you can see both parents as some times they use a residential address as a front and make all sorts of excuses as to where the parents of your puppy are.
> I hope i can do this but i suggest a website called "dogsonline" they have done most of the hard work for you by venting who can advertise on there but still be care full .
> And remember when buying a pedigree dog cheaper is not necessarily better , there is no point spending less money on the initial price when the vet bills on an inferior animal will make up the difference in the first year.
> ...



This is good info but with the seeing both parents i would say majority of breeders only keep females and just pay for the sire to do his job and go home.


----------



## antonio14 (Mar 6, 2013)

*2013 even!*

Hi guys, I am very new at this and created an account just for this thread. You may not believe me when I tell you this; buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut look at this. This is the guy you're talking about and it's 2013! superb german sheperd pups for sale | Dogs & Puppies | Gumtree Australia Camden Area - Narellan Vale

I've also added an image of what he sent me, tell me if you can see it! I don't know what it was, but something told me to do some more research about this guy and I found this thread by looking up the guy's address on the internet ahahahaha thank you so much for posting this guys!


----------



## cwtiger (Mar 9, 2013)

Scammers are using puppies as bait in a con targeting Western Australians.Scammers are advertising a puppy for sale in newspapers or online, often providing an email address as a contact point.
The puppy being advertised is often an English bulldog, Yorkie, pug, Boston terriers or Australian shepherd with an asking price of $500 or $700. The puppy is supposedly home trained and good with children.
The scammers come up with various explanations about why they are selling the puppy.
Some claim that the dog is in Australia and the owner has been transferred to West Africa to work for the United Nations. Others masquerade as Western Australians even though they are located overseas. Some scammers even hijack people’s profiles on internet auction or sales sites and use the seller’s reputation to lull potential buyers into a false sense of security.
The seller requests that payment be sent by wire transfer to a local or overseas wire transfer agency. The seller then says the dog will be shipped to the consumer’s address. However the puppy never arrives.
In one case, a regional consumer wired $500 but no dog arrived. He was then told there had been a shipping problem and was asked to send a further $100. When he still didn’t receive his puppy, he asked a friend to pretend to be a buyer and contact the seller. His friend was told the puppy was still available.
Another consumer was fooled into believing she was dealing with someone living in a large regional Western Australian town and was asked to send the money to a local wire transfer agency. However the scammer was actually located in Africa and the money was picked up in Cameroon.
WA ScamNet advises consumers to be cautious of purchasing goods sight unseen from strangers, especially if they request money be sent via wire transfer.
Resist pressure to act now. If you have any doubts, don't go ahead with the deal.
Please remember that there are legitimate sellers who advertise puppies for sale on websites but you should seek to independently verify their identity. For more information about buying a pet see Consumer Protection's guide to buying a pet 



As for your Felix Cameroon he doesn't exsits and certainly isn't a Police Officer. 

Do your research even from a reputable breeder before handling any money over. I was ripped by a reputable breeder and $2000 spent on puppy and at 4months old puppy had to be put to sleep so big time I say Buyer Beware.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmm..Felix Perth, located in Cameroon maybe? I know a guy there, his grandad is very sick and needs money for treatment.


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, it's a quiet night at work so I've decided to mess with some scammers.... The scammer of choice this evening is giving away blue and gold macaws due to leaving the country for medical treatment.... I'll keep you updated on how hard I can revv this clown up....


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 3, 2013)

Last night I got bored so I decided to have a bit of fun with a scammer that I've messed around with in the past, he's advertising macaws this time... Here is a copy of the email and my responses. I have removed my contact details but I've left the scammers details. The email starts from the bottom of the page and ends at the top with me giving my "girlfriends" details and asking for his bank details and PIN... Still waiting for him to get back to me.... I hope I get these 2 macaws....lol


Ok, they'll go in my girlfriends details


Her details are as follows
Youra Schammingprik (She's half Yugoslav and half Thai, very nice)
Her address is: 12 farkorff way, Double Bay NSW


If you can send me your bank details I can put the cash in tonight.
I'll need your name, the name of your bank, Branch number and account number, I'll also require your personal identification number to finalise the transaction. 
Please send these details ASAP so I can pay quickly....
Thank you
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Tue, 2 Apr 2013 06:15:41 -0700
From: [email protected]
Subject: Re: Two macaw Parrots
To: 


Hi, thanks a lot for the reply, i am very sorry that my number is already put on hold as i will be leaving for the USA soon, I tried to connect back as i placed the ad but it was already late as it was disconnected form the system but anyway i am very moved with your mail
because it makes enough sense and now i feel assured that i am giving
these pets to a good and safe home and i am glad that you have some
experience in taking care of pets and i am also glad about the
guarantee that you have given me. I would have loved for you to come along and pick them up
but i live in Darwin but God so great i will use the pet transport agency here in
Darwin which will cost 300$ for one hence making it 600$(male and female)and they are going to be
delivered at your door steps as the agency does door to door delivery.
When i place them on board the agency is going to contact you with the
following details:
When they shall be arriving,
how you are to make the payment.
How to sign the transfer of ownership documents. And you are going to be making the payment directly to the agency.
If you are Ok with this then you then you have to get back to me
with the following information so that i can place them on board first thing in the morning
so that you can be receiving them soon enough.
Your mobile and land line, House address, and full name.
The above information is needed because when i place the birds on
board the agency is going to trace your house easily and deliver them to you safe and sound.
so get back to me with the above information so that i can ship these birds
to you. And one more thing, i am glad that you have assured me about
the birds and would love for you to give me some updates of them when they
arrive you so that i can see their new environment. 
thanks 
Doris


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: 
To: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, April 2, 2013 12:19 AM
Subject: RE: Two macaw Parrots


Hi there
The pics you sent didn't work, I'm happy to have you come around and have a look at their enclosure. I have 2 kids who are great with animals and am married. I'm at double bay in Sydney but am willing to travel as required. Whereabouts are you located?
Thanks
Mick




--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

